# PE Test



## chess5329 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well at this time nervous are going in high mode, but ready or not I'm packing the material and have it ready for Friday. Im taking tomorrow off to relax and right now will enjoy the rest of today with my family specially with my 1 year old baby girl. This is a great forum and I really appreciate all you guys efforts and comments.

Good night and good luck on Friday to all of you!!!!!


----------



## pmblair (Oct 27, 2010)

I am getting there, i only got in two months study time for structural depth, just had my first child 6 months ago.

.... but im starting to feel more comfortable.

I wish i had a few more days...and a few more codes specifically pci, and aashto,... but i think i will do a little more study am early tomorrow and then sit it down.

Good luck


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 27, 2010)

pmblair said:


> ... but i think i will do a little more study am early tomorrow and then shit it down.


You want to edit that, or leave it as it is?


----------



## PEin2010 (Oct 27, 2010)

civilized_naah said:


> pmblair said:
> 
> 
> > ... but i think i will do a little more study am early tomorrow and then shit it down.
> ...


----------



## pmblair (Oct 28, 2010)

OMG i am so fried... thats it im done... calling it quits.....

Good luck

friday


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey guys, yep my studying is just about done. I packed up all my books and binders, straight edge, calculators, etc. I'll go over the NCEES check list again but tomorrow me and a couple of my co-workers who's taking the exam will visit the test site just to see what to expect. This is my second time taking it (transportation depth.) The first time, I came real close (got 52 points out of 80) I believe...the myth is 56 is passing. The first exam was definitely an eye opener in which I had to change my study methods and habits. I got more material and improved on all the areas I needed to. One thing I realized during the first exam was that a lot of passing this exam is how much you know, not where to look for the equations or sample problems. Although the exam will be different this time, I made sure I knew how to do all the problems I may have missed from the first exam. So hopefully we all can get past this mystical passing score of 56, 57, 54, or whatever it is  Good luck guys.


----------



## sac_engineer (Oct 28, 2010)

maximus808 said:


> Hey guys, yep my studying is just about done. I packed up all my books and binders, straight edge, calculators, etc. I'll go over the NCEES check list again but tomorrow me and a couple of my co-workers who's taking the exam will visit the test site just to see what to expect. This is my second time taking it (transportation depth.) The first time, I came real close (got 52 points out of 80) I believe...the myth is 56 is passing. The first exam was definitely an eye opener in which I had to change my study methods and habits. I got more material and improved on all the areas I needed to. One thing I realized during the first exam was that a lot of passing this exam is how much you know, not where to look for the equations or sample problems. Although the exam will be different this time, I made sure I knew how to do all the problems I may have missed from the first exam. So hopefully we all can get past this mystical passing score of 56, 57, 54, or whatever it is  Good luck guys.



Good job maximus. Glad you realized that there are not shortcuts in passing the exam. It is indeed what you know and how to properly solve the problem rather than just plugging numbers in an equation. Your confidence in knowing the material will outweigh any anxieties especially while you're breezing through the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## maximus808 (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks Sac! Today is the relaxing day. Maybe go to the beach and simply do things other than exam related  Good luck to you all!


----------

